# Dress code in Dubai



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I have lived in the UAE before (Al Ain) in 2006 and am returning to live in Dubai. When I lived in Al Ain I would head frequently to Dubai on the weekends. Whilst there it seemed so relaxed clothing wise (especially when compared to conservative Al Ain). At the beaches you could wear bikinis. In the malls you could see some people taking the mick a bit (ie short skirts and hotpants) but expats wore sleeveless tops and almost what you would wear in Spain (or at least this was my impression). On nights out anything seemed to go in the clubs of Dubai.  
Is this now out of date? Or did I just get the wrong impression?

I have always been a sensible person who errs on the side of caution so I didn t take the mick whilst there but wondered why I had been so worried the first time heading out to the UAE and packed long sleeves and really long skirts.

I wasn't worried this time round and have packed some nice clothes. However, I read a book by someone who left Dubai recently and apparently there was a real clampdown on inappropriate western dress around 2008/9 according to the author. This surprised me as Dubai seemed soooo liberal but I am aware that things can change and it has been 6 years.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's still the same. Malls are full of strappy tops and hot pants. Some suggest that even though it's unofficially allowed, doing so is disrespectful. Don't worry about this. Any respect towards you will not so much as fleetingly enter their minds.


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It's still the same. Malls are full of strappy tops and hot pants. Some suggest that even though it's unofficially allowed, doing so is disrespectful. Don't worry about this. Any respect towards you will not so much as fleetingly enter their minds.


So there has been no official clampdown on womens dress? Thats good to know. I have been packing away. Now how to fit it all into one case.........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I went to the Mall this evening and saw a lady wearing a tiny little white dress with a frill that just about covered her bum. She had a lace white thong on. Yes, that's how transparent her tight white dress was. I nearly took a picture to send to my friend but then this lady stopped to ask for directions.

Walked a little ahead and there was another lady with a long dress, halter neck spaghetti straps and complete open back. She did have high heels on, so whilst her dress was quite elegant, it was more suited for a Christmas ball than a walk around the mall.

I am seriously considering asking these people what pursuaded them to dress this way to go to a shopping mall.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I genuinely hope it's just to wind up the perma-offended.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought it would be a bit more conservative during Ramadan so the first few days I wore long pants out to the malls, etc. Nope, didn't seem to be any change in the way people dress in public to me!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I thought it would be a bit more conservative during Ramadan so the first few days I wore long pants out to the malls, etc. Nope, didn't seem to be any change in the way people dress in public to me!


I'm staying this time at JBR.....and the Beach Walk here could just as easily be Redondo Beach, CA or South Beach, FL. String tops, minis and 5 inch heels. Of course there are a few gals (from the former Soviet Union I think) who are specializing in "personal services" heading to and from the Amwaj bar on the 2nd floor at night, and many female guests in their beachwear headed to the beach crossing on the 3rd floor, all times of day or night. The elevator ride can be quite entertaining......


----------



## diezelpower (Jul 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It's still the same. Malls are full of strappy tops and hot pants. Some suggest that even though it's unofficially allowed, doing so is disrespectful. Don't worry about this. Any respect towards you will not so much as fleetingly enter their minds.


Lol, you hit the nail on the head there, i sympathize with your bitter resentment and couldn't agree more . There is a profound lack of consideration for others in this country, indians being the major offendors, the local emiratis coming in a close second, evident from waiting in queues (apparently an unknown concept in india), to driving (how many times do people let you cut in, as opposed to having to hurl yourself infront of another car praying they will at least be weary of paying for the damage if not relying on their common decency and good driving etiqette) to the fact they would obviously rather we (expats) would all kindly go to hell with our wicked western ways.

With due respect to exceptions from the rule, some of whom I know and respect as friends. 

I can't help but get riled up every time I read about a new twitter campaign to ban "indecent" clothing from the malls...How about we ban the hijab in europe because it clashes with our wicked western moral code mm?

Blurghhh....think of the money think of the money :mantra:

P.s: God bless the Filipinos, they balance out the equasion somewhat.


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife and I just moved here from the States. We're pretty liberal, but also find the night club cloths to be out of control. I notice Russian woman in the higher percentage range of the tacky stripper wear. I would get the biggest kick out of handing out those dress code warnings. Anyone know where I could get some?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You're a man, and you're offended by leggy Russians wearing skimpy outfits?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just because people do it, does not make it acceptable. All the malls have signs clearly showing what is and what is not acceptable clothing.

There is a huge debate on twitter and many locals have been making their disapproval of how visitors dress known to the press and approaching people with leaflets.

I do often think people forget where they are and it's not ok to abuse local customs and culture.

I always wear a pashmina to the mall - how hard is it to wear something knee length and cover your shoulders?

There is a time and a place for swim wear, clubbing clothes - the shopping malls are not it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> Just because people do it, does not make it acceptable. All the malls have signs clearly showing what is and what is not acceptable clothing.
> 
> There is a huge debate on twitter and many locals have been making their disapproval of how visitors dress known to the press and approaching people with leaflets.
> 
> ...



We just need a little common sense and consideration all round. As you say it isn't hard to cover up a little in a mall - which is invariably freezing anyway. 


And to other posters on this thread: cut the racist comments.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> We just need a little common sense and consideration all round. As you say it isn't hard to cover up a little in a mall - which is invariably freezing anyway.
> 
> 
> And to other posters on this thread: cut the racist comments.


Oh I totally agree with you, however, some people do seem to be devoid of common sense. Really people need to do a bit of research and find out what is and what isn't acceptable.

As you say the malls are arctic, I honestly don't know how some people wear as little as they do.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> I do often think people forget where they are and it's not ok to abuse local customs and culture.


I think most people see through the hypocrisy of a lot of these customs and culture and simply choose not to care.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I think most people see through the hypocrisy of a lot of these customs and culture and simply choose not to care.


Yes I know. It's a very difficult and grey area really.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I think most people see through the hypocrisy of a lot of these customs and culture and simply choose not to care.


No argument about the hypocrisy, but there are far bigger battles to be fought then complaining about being asked to put on some clothes. It's a minor thing, keeps everyone happy and it's not as if we are subject to KSA dress codes.


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

Co-incidently wrote a short blog post about this.

The Lulla Diaries: Dress Modestly in the UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am equally offended with the 80% of woman walking around with a hijab and abaya on but caked on makeup thicker then a cracked out street walker and hooker heels that are higher then most poll dancers.... I am being nice with the 80%...

It is more disrespectful to islam then naked people running around. I do wish the locals/muslim ladies would try to get a handle on that problem.


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am equally offended with the 80% of woman walking around with a hijab and abaya on but caked on makeup thicker then a cracked out street walker and hooker heels that are higher then most poll dancers.... I am being nice with the 80%...
> 
> It is more disrespectful to islam then naked people running around. I do wish the locals/muslim ladies would try to get a handle on that problem.


I am Muslim and cover...I totally agree with you! It is not Islamic at all...hypocritical!
HOWEVER they are not all local ladies...most of the locals I know do not dress like this. The ones with the caky make-up, high heels etc are usually from neighbouring countries.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lullalu said:


> I am Muslim and cover...I totally agree with you! It is not Islamic at all...hypocritical!
> HOWEVER they are not all local ladies...most of the locals I know do not dress like this. The ones with the caky make-up, high heels etc are usually from neighbouring countries.


Are these the ladies at the different offices that I visit for ID cards, visas, immigration, Etisalat, etc from neighbouring countries then because they wear some amazing make up!


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Are these the ladies at the different offices that I visit for ID cards, visas, immigration, Etisalat, etc from neighbouring countries then because they wear some amazing make up!


You will find a mix...e.g Omanis, Yemenis, Bahrainis and Emiratis.
I can't believe that some of these ladies get up in the morning and apply all that eye make-up...why??? :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lullalu said:


> You will find a mix...e.g Omanis, Yemenis, Bahrainis and Emiratis.
> I can't believe that some of these ladies get up in the morning and apply all that eye make-up...why??? :confused2:


The same reason women wear skimpy clothes, wax their bodies, get mani/pedis and flaunt their assets. In the case of these ladies, all that they can flaunt is their face, so they're going to milk it for as much as possible.

I knew a girl who would go through a tube of lipstick in 2 weeks. Then one day her uncle died and she came to work without make up and literally nobody recognised her!


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 22, 2012)

wow. this thread is borderline racist and sexist. 

sure, stereotypes may exist. some may say there's no smoke without fire. but perpetuating these labels and stereotypes ain't cool or funny, y'all.

why would any man find skimpy clothing on women offensive? aren't all women sexual objects with the sole purpose of male sexual gratification?


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> You're a man, and you're offended by leggy Russians wearing skimpy outfits?


I have this thing called self control, it's something real men have. I didn't say I was offended. I don't care for classless men and woman visiting other countries and showing no effort of respecting their laws and customs.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

davidstephen said:


> I have this thing called self control, it's something real men have.


So you can either find it disgusting or you're a rapist, is that what you're saying? 



davidstephen said:


> I didn't say I was offended. I don't care for classless men and woman visiting other countries and showing no effort of respecting their laws and customs.


So, you're offended then?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Raconteur said:


> wow. this thread is borderline racist and sexist.
> 
> sure, stereotypes may exist. some may say there's no smoke without fire. but perpetuating these labels and stereotypes ain't cool or funny, y'all.
> 
> why would any man find skimpy clothing on women offensive? aren't all women sexual objects with the sole purpose of male sexual gratification?


Didn't you just contradict your first couple of lines, by following up and asking the two questions (specifically the second one)? I'm hoping it's sarcasm that I missed....


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> So you can either find it disgusting or you're a rapist, is that what you're saying?
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're offended then?


I used to play poker in Shanghai with a guy from Scotland, and he was always up for laughs. Cheers man :eyebrows: 

Move back to Ireland.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Closed until the Dubai mods read and make the call,


----------

